# 1992 Hymer 544 Gas Supply & Instruction Manul help pleas



## thegreatpan (Oct 29, 2007)

I have finally picked up my 1992 544 Timeline, and I have a few bits I can't seem to fathom out. First bit to sort out are some Gas Supply issues.

When connecting the gas I was unable to get any through into the van, I suspect it is a faulty electrical gas isolating switch.

It has a German regulator with an adaptor to convert it to UK propane, fitted to the original cylinder connection is a solenoid operated gas valve that is meant to be operated by a a small double switch panel by the door. 

When I removed the solenoid valve no problems at all.

Is it possible to test/lubricate/service the electronic valve? If not where can I get a replacement?

Is the valve essential for safety, as I am quite happy to shut the gas off at the cylinder? 

Does anyone know what is the right sort of washer for the brass German to English propane adaptor? I am currently using an old tap washer I had lying around.

Can I obtain a copy of an English manual for this vintage MH so I don't have to keep asking silly questions?

Thanks 

Dave


----------



## JockandRita (Jun 1, 2005)

Hi Dave,

Even though I am a Hymer owner, I am unable to help in your case. 

Are you able to put up any images of the regulator, and solenoid switch. Someone may recognise them, and reply to your request.

As for the tap washer. 8O 8O 8O 

Jock.


----------



## takeaflight (May 9, 2005)

Hi Dave

Try emailing Hymer Germany with your chassis number they may be able to send you a English manual. I know for more recent models they are more than happy to oblige.

Roy


----------



## citroennut (May 16, 2005)

hi dave,

when you say a double switch, do you mean 2 switches side by side for a changeover supply? are there two regulators? if this is the case then try both switches and see if the gas comes through. with the two switches one switch works one regulator then the next switch changes supply to the other regulator. hope this helps 

simon


----------



## 101405 (Oct 15, 2006)

*gas supply hymer*

Have you opened all the gas valves in the cupboard under the sink unit! 
easy not done. by the way your regulator will fit both French and spanish bottles.


----------



## thegreatpan (Oct 29, 2007)

Can I "paste a photo into the email?

Only the one regulator fitted, could this be the problem. 

Gas comes through ok now the solenoid operated jobby is out of the system, so all the taps must be open.

Thanks for the tip on emailing Hymer, never thought of the obvious....


----------

